# tulip poplar nectar



## Gardankoi (Feb 20, 2017)

I am located in Raleigh North Carolina. Tulip poplar started blooming April 18th. I am perplexed as each day I have looked up in the tulip poplar with binoculars at many blossoms and never see a single bee working. I've looked morning midday and late day why do I never see a single bee working the tulip poplar? Starting tomorrow we have a week of mid-80s temperature. Could it be the nectar only starts flowing once temperatures reach a certain point?


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Could be something else blooming that they're already working. Temps will likely help, though.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Not sure about your tulip poplar, but I have observed that it sometimes takes a change in temp or a little rain to get the nectar flowing. J


----------



## Vectorjet (Feb 20, 2015)

Look up to the top of the tree also. The bees that I see on tulip popular seem to like the flowers near the top of the tree.


----------



## Gardankoi (Feb 20, 2017)

still no bees anywhere on tulip poplar, bottom, middle or tops of tree.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Like bdfarmer555 said they are probably working on something else.


----------



## Gardankoi (Feb 20, 2017)

I guess as long as they're working something that's okay. There's a lot of traffic coming and going all day long. I just assumed once tulip Poplar bloomed, they would be working it hard since that's the major nectar flow in my area and is known for tulip poplar honey.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I seldom see my bees on the huge tulip poplar trees near the hives. As much as you hear about it as a nectar source I'd expect it to sound like a swarm when you walked by the tree! I suspect they only release nectar a certain times though so that may be why it seems the bees aren't working them.


----------



## Gardankoi (Feb 20, 2017)

The tree I've been looking in is right near 10 hives. Perhaps they're working tulip poplar further away although I would think they pick the one closest to the hives. I've looked morning afternoon and evening and no bees on the tulip poplar. I've read once they find a source they keep exploiting it until it's gone even if there are other sources closer to the hive.


----------



## althea (Jan 20, 2015)

Outside Richmond va, I have a 50 ft holly that always blooms at the same time as my tulip poplars, but yet the holly hums and is covered with bees while the tulip polars that surround him are quiet/ much less activity.


----------



## beecole (Nov 25, 2011)

althea said:


> Outside Richmond va, I have a 50 ft holly that always blooms at the same time as my tulip poplars, but yet the holly hums and is covered with bees while the tulip polars that surround him are quiet/ much less activity.


Here in upstate SC I have been seeing cream color pollen coming in for a few weeks. If you see light Cream color pollen thats a good sign they are working the tulip poplar. I guess it does not guarantee poplar nectar tho.


----------



## Darrell Haynes (Sep 13, 2009)

We havent got any poplar honey in several years in east tn. For some reason, they dont get nectar from them any more.


----------



## micksbees (Oct 8, 2019)

I m with ALTHEA, large Foster hollies steal the show here in mid TN when poplars are blooming, it is what it is.


----------

